# Macaw Breeders



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys

Just wondering how many of you guys breed blue and gold, green wing, scarletts or military macaws?if so what size aviaries do you keep them in? im in the process of building an aviary .. its only atemporary one and is 12'x6'x6'

were gettingour pair of blue and gold macaws in around 3 weeks so i need to get it all done .. but just wanted to see any pictures and info from any of you guys who already breed them.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nel5on said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just wondering how many of you guys breed blue and gold, green wing, scarletts or military macaws?if so what size aviaries do you keep them in? im in the process of building an aviary .. its only atemporary one and is 12'x6'x6'
> 
> ...


Hi Neil,
You probably know this anyway, but just be careful of the aviary structure & materials, ie use aluminium angle or similar as opposed to wood frames, use a good strong gauge of mesh, etc. Keep the flooring simple, such as bare concrete or gravel, that is easily cleaned. To reduce disturbance from you, install swing-feeders so you can feed & water from outside the aviary. Have the nest box on the outside too, so you can do inspections easier. By the way, I don't breed Macaws.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Neil,
> You probably know this anyway, but just be careful of the aviary structure & materials, ie use aluminium angle or similar as opposed to wood frames, use a good strong gauge of mesh, etc. Keep the flooring simple, such as bare concrete or gravel, that is easily cleaned. To reduce disturbance from you, install swing-feeders so you can feed & water from outside the aviary. Have the nest box on the outside too, so you can do inspections easier. By the way, I don't breed Macaws.



Hi

thanks for the advice ... ive got with a wooden frame .. but ive used 2" stripes of conduit cut with washers either side so we the mesh is away from the aviary .. the mesh is 10g 2" x 2" aviary safe mesh. 

the floor is gonna be concrete and i am trying to locate some decent swing feeders, but unfortunately the nest box is gonna have to be inside for now. thanks for the advice, i appreciate it.

Neil


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Judging by how our budgies have stripped the wood in their aviary I imagine Macaws would have a field day with theirs!


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Nel5on said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just wondering how many of you guys breed blue and gold, green wing, scarletts or military macaws?if so what size aviaries do you keep them in? im in the process of building an aviary .. its only atemporary one and is 12'x6'x6'
> 
> ...


is this your 1st bird?


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> is this your 1st bird?


nope .. i have a meyers parrot atm .. when i was younger i had a breeding pair of african gryes and 2 hand reared greys aswell as looking after my neighbours greenwing. my parents split up and i had to find homes for my birds after the house was sold. 

the aviary is about 70% done .. meshed the roof, and 2 sides and put the flooring down, ive decided aswell as spacing the mesh away from the wood .. ive also used feather edged boards and boarded up half the sides and the back .. as to add protection against any cold weather, but also to give them more privacy.

if you actually have any tips and info .. feel free to post, otherwise a pm would be better suited 

Neil


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Nel5on said:


> nope .. i have a meyers parrot atm .. when i was younger i had a breeding pair of african gryes and 2 hand reared greys aswell as looking after my neighbours greenwing. my parents split up and i had to find homes for my birds after the house was sold.
> 
> the aviary is about 70% done .. meshed the roof, and 2 sides and put the flooring down, ive decided aswell as spacing the mesh away from the wood .. ive also used feather edged boards and boarded up half the sides and the back .. as to add protection against any cold weather, but also to give them more privacy.
> 
> ...


no as i was looking a birds and these seem to be the only kind i like :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nel5on said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for the advice ... ive got with a wooden frame .. but ive used 2" stripes of conduit cut with washers either side so we the mesh is away from the aviary .. the mesh is 10g 2" x 2" aviary safe mesh.
> 
> ...


Your welcome Neil. Try googling R.J. Leigh, they do swing-feeders as well as other aviary accessories.


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Try and remember height is important to these birds even tho I've known some to breed in nest boxes on the floor and also be aware that 2x2 wire lets all the local wildlife rats and birds in to help themselves to the food dishes so some times better to feed them in secure internal quarters! And also make sure you have extra security because there is alot of bird thefts happening at the moment! A good book to have a little read of would be macaws a complete guide by rosemary low it's an old book now but one I always like to read good luck with the new ones


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Malymaz said:


> Try and remember height is important to these birds even tho I've known some to breed in nest boxes on the floor and also be aware that 2x2 wire lets all the local wildlife rats and birds in to help themselves to the food dishes so some times better to feed them in secure internal quarters! And also make sure you have extra security because there is alot of bird thefts happening at the moment! *A good book to have a little read of would be macaws a complete guide by rosemary low* it's an old book now but one I always like to read good luck with the new ones


Couldn't agree more! :2thumb:


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

That's the aviary so far... It's been painted since, the gap between the mesh and the wood is 1 1/2" and the mesh is so secure I tried kicking it ( as if I was trying to break in and it held 100% securely. 


Thanks for the advice. 
Neil


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering also, what brances etc you guys use as perches? i obviously want some nice thick ones, but unsure on what is safe and what isnt .. what is generally used? i can them ask a friend of mine who is a tree surgeon to see what he can sort out for me.

thanks


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Fruit trees mostly apple mate


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You can use most fruit trees, willow, pine & chestnut. It will be handy having a friend who is a tree surgeon as with large species of Macaw, you will be replacing branches regularly.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Better news... Friend of mine has an orchard (so) there gonna cut down some of the big branches for me, I'm probably gonna put 3 or 4 perches and also planning on a tree stump to put pieces of fruit etc onto.

Thanks.


----------

